# CWC Hawthorne Zep 1939 Help ID



## kirk thomas (Dec 8, 2016)

This bike I picked up this week and took the fenders and other things that didn't go on it off. I put a few things like the fenders and rack an forks on it I found in the top of the barn that I thought went on it from another Hawthorne. The serial # is A42 210 as best I can tell. Does anyone know how to tell the exact year of it. If it is a true Zep does anyone have a tank for this model. I do see the lights for sale now and then. Any help would be great as I hope like everybody that I have found a gem. Thanks, Kirk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 8, 2016)

Why do you think it's a Zep?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 8, 2016)

Not sure if its a Zep, but that's definitely a Zep style frame. Nice find


----------



## kirk thomas (Dec 8, 2016)

Just what I have looked at in some ads in the Hawthorne book and what I have found here.


----------



## 39zep (Dec 8, 2016)

Frame (looks Snyder with curved fender bridge) seat sprocket cranks rack look correct. Chain guard would wrap rear cog. If Snyder. Fender braces would be the flater less curved models and front fender would have rear flip. Springer looks a later model roadmaster. 
If your frame had a tank at one time there would be holes for four screws that held the battery tray. 
PM if you need any additional info.
Great find. Congrats


----------



## kirk thomas (Dec 8, 2016)

There is holes on the tube. I also have a lock that has cwc on it I just need to put it back on. You are correct on the rest of the parts I would say as those are the parts I added.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 8, 2016)

Serial # looks more Snyder than CWC to me, and I think I can see flanges on the bb shell?


----------



## mrg (Dec 8, 2016)

looks like Snyder joints below #'s and CWC did not use A in 39 from what I have seen, is the lock a frame mounted fork (that's also a postwar springer) can't see the lock mount on the frame in the pics.


----------



## bikeyard (Dec 10, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/14-watchers...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## kirk thomas (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes that is how I got the bike. The guy is a 3 speed guy mostly, I got a great deal on it, you would not believe, Here is a picture of the Forklock and the rear Morrow hub.


----------



## kirk thomas (Dec 12, 2016)

So it looks like I need the struts for the forks and a chainguard, The lights and tank and I have a real Zep? Looking at the picture of the bike when I bought it.If ant of these parts are available Please contact me. I will trade bikes or parts for them.


----------



## kirk thomas (Dec 19, 2016)

Now you guys have me confused as to the year of this bike. It has a CWC lock and the serial # starts with an A which is either 1935 or around 1945 from what I see in your serial # list. What do you all think I have no idea now. The ebay auction shows how I got the bike with the locking fork that is broke. Anyone know for sure. Thank You all.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm with the others on this one. The reason the serial doesn't match up to the CWC chart is because it is Snyder built. V/r Shawn


----------



## 39zep (Dec 19, 2016)

The Kingpin of the 39 Zep's. (Congrats to Jerry at Chestnut Hollow) 
Snyder Built. Front fender has a "Bob" cut to it and slightly curved fender braces. Only the front fender has rear flip.
Black one is Cleveland Welding.  Fender braces with more curve and front and rear flip. (Same fenders as a 37 Roadmaster Supreme).
My two cents. Stay on track with your Snyder frame. Stick with the fork set up that came with bike. Find the aluminum struts and fender set. Hard to find but not nearly as hard as the CW set. Tanks are closer to impossible than findable. Build it as a non tank version until a tank can be found.


----------



## kirk thomas (Dec 19, 2016)

OK thanks guys sounds good!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Reviving this one. Just curious if anyone has ever seen an original Snyder built bike with the Shockmaster fork on it? V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 6, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Reviving this one. Just curious if anyone has ever seen an original Snyder built bike with the Shockmaster fork on it? V/r Shawn



To answer your question, yes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> To answer your question, yes.View attachment 864612



Thanks Chad. According to the catalogs of the day certain model Hawthornes--including the Zep could have the Shockmaster. It just seems strange that a CWC part winds up on a Snyder bike. My guess is there was some sort of arrangement through Wards for CWC to supply Snyder with forks for these models. Does anyone have any other examples? I'd really like to see an original '39 Snyder built Zep with a Shockmaster. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2018)

I think this one may answer my question https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-only-“true”-zep-i-found-this-old-boy.131596/#post-884007. Unless someone disagrees it looks like this roached thing is the real deal--Snyder with Shockmaster. V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Sep 6, 2018)

Ya, as far as I've heard the CWC Shockmaster was available before the Snyder springer so if you ordered a springer they would put the Shockmaster on whatever bike you ordered.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 13, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I think this one may answer my question https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-only-“true”-zep-i-found-this-old-boy.131596/#post-884007. Unless someone disagrees it looks like this roached thing is the real deal--Snyder with Shockmaster. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 864618
> Not sure is it correct, for now it just chilling
> ...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 13, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 13, 2018)

Not sure if it’s correct . Chilling for now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 13, 2018)

How about this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 13, 2018)

Different ring but Snyder with springer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 14, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Reviving this one. Just curious if anyone has ever seen an original Snyder built bike with the Shockmaster fork on it? V/r Shawn


----------



## skiptooth (Sep 14, 2018)

nice find..that springer is post war only! for sure....hope this helps Richard.....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 16, 2018)

skiptooth said:


> nice find..that springer is post war only! for sure....hope this helps Richard.....




It’s got a lock set up ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Beek (Sep 17, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> To answer your question, yes.View attachment 864612



My dream bike. Classic lines, eye candy to me.. thanks for sharing!


----------

